# Aquariums meet Interior Design



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Aquariums are often center pieces of the rooms that they're in. As a central piece of design and a habitat in themselves, How does this mesh with the habitats of the bipeds that tend them? 

Please post photos of your tank AND the place that they're situated (and photos of those curious bipeds if need be).


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a cool shot of how interior design and aquariums collide:

a hanging salt water tank:
http://patalan.onsugar.com/Home-Aquarium-Interior-Design-7128389


----------



## aquatic3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are several by ADG:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index2.php?v=v1


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome 

What's YOUR tank/place look like?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm game here is the living room and into the office area. this is by no means the entirety of the zoo. sorry About the size of the pictures running out of room.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

albirdy said:


> Here's a cool shot of how interior design and aquariums collide:
> 
> a hanging salt water tank:
> http://patalan.onsugar.com/Home-Aquarium-Interior-Design-7128389




I have never seen that before and didn't know Frank had such a portfolio... I'm stunned.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

albirdy said:


> Here's a cool shot of how interior design and aquariums collide:
> 
> a hanging salt water tank:
> http://patalan.onsugar.com/Home-Aquarium-Interior-Design-7128389


Collide is sure the correct descriptive word.

Yes, the tanks look cool because they are hanging as if suspended in space. But, look at what is in the tank. Plastic corals and SW fish with hardly enough room to turn around. 

IMHO, tanks like these clearly demonstrate that the owner has more money than brains, mostly because they put how it looked far in front of the care of the animals. Had they used similar shaped tanks, but wider, and made them a true reef system, I would have had no objection, and the system would be something to really show off.

While we are on the subject, Here is an article about 6 figure tanks. Some are actually well done, others, while a lot of money was spent, are right up there in the class with clown barf gravel, plastic plants, and loads of tank decorations of the ceramic kind. (offsite)

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/08/18/garden/20100819-aquarium-slideshow.html


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

ReefkprZ said:


> I'm game here is the living room and into the office area. this is by no means the entirety of the zoo. sorry About the size of the pictures running out of room.


whoa time warp to my aunts house in the early 80s :biggrin:


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Collide is sure the correct descriptive word.
> 
> Yes, the tanks look cool because they are hanging as if suspended in space. But, look at what is in the tank. Plastic corals and SW fish with hardly enough room to turn around.
> 
> ...


 

lol. How do you go up the stairs???


http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/08/18/garden/20100819-aquarium-slideshow-5.html


----------



## switcharoo (Sep 5, 2010)

Damn ReefkprZ, you need to hire an interior designer, cause nothing in your house matches anything else in your house. lol 
:flick:


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

switcharoo said:


> nothing in your house matches anything else in your house.


 I know, isnt it great?!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres my stompin grounds - and my 2 ladies :icon_bigg


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Great looking home Dukes. Pretty ladies too! 

Your tank is exactly how I would like my tank to ascent the room


----------



## Cryptocoryne (Sep 3, 2010)

aquatic3 said:


> Here are several by ADG:
> 
> http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index2.php?v=v1


Those are impressive... Ill have to post mine when I get home tonight. Mine is right up this ally, pulls the whole room together.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

MlDukes said:


> Heres my stompin grounds - and my 2 ladies :icon_bigg


Where are you at in MO?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Where are you at in MO?


bout 30 miles north of Springfield


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's my big tank - it's in my dining room

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/2686_PICT0002c.jpg


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

MlDukes said:


> lol How do you go up the stairs???
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/08/18/garden/20100819-aquarium-slideshow-5.html


The stairs are BEHIND the tank... not under... The tank is suspended.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> The stairs are BEHIND the tank... not under... The tank is suspended.


 


EDIT: lol that pic is decieving... i see now. Before it appeared the tank took up the entire landing of the staircase...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

MlDukes said:


> Are you sure? Either the pic is deceiving it looks to me like if you walked up those first 3 steps you would run right into the side of the tank.?.?.
> 
> It appears the tank takes up the entire landing of the stairs...???...


I'm very positive. The rocks you see below line up with the tank.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Overstocked/Dukes: yeah, I read the entire article and that tank costed them like 200 grand. And yes, it is suspended  The tank is actually quite massive as well, several hundred gallons, they have a walk in closet that automates everything, quite luxurious. It would all be worth it if it was planted. 

The rest: thanks for inviting us into the privacy of your living areas! Truly an honor. I like the zoos, the chic, the clean, and the homey. Seriously, I'm going to have to step my game up to keep up with you Joneses.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's my 75 in the living room. I haven't made doors yet for the cabinet.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

My office...


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Great looking office bsmith. If I remember correctly, you built that stand yourself?

Just wondering, what field do you work in? A workplace that lets you have two tanks is always a bonus in my book.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

everyones places are so neat and tidy and matching. I used to have matching furniture then I got dogs that ate chairs, and couches.... I have long ago given up on getting all my furniture to match, it would just get ruined.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Armonious said:


> Great looking office bsmith. If I remember correctly, you built that stand yourself?
> 
> Just wondering, what field do you work in? A workplace that lets you have two tanks is always a bonus in my book.


My father in law and I built the stand. It was a fun but stressful project. I am in car sales, internet manager at Jim Butler KIA. roud:


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Very clean tanks.

Nicely colored room, thrak. What color is that? Seems like a burnt orange.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

albirdy said:


> Very clean tanks.
> 
> Nicely colored room, thrak. What color is that? Seems like a burnt orange.


Burnt orange is a good description, though it looks a little dark in the pic... the color is actually called "Amber Fields", on the Olympic paint color chart.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

ReefkprZ said:


> everyones places are so neat and tidy and matching. I used to have matching furniture then I got dogs that ate chairs, and couches.... I have long ago given up on getting all my furniture to match, it would just get ruined.



Umm sounds like your dogs need some training!


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

wendyjo said:


> Umm sounds like your dogs need some training!


 sure...... . most of the animals I have just need care, IMO everything else is secondary. here go to SOS, and save an animal, and then, tell me what they need http://www.saveourstraysinmaine.org/dnn/default.aspx


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Amber fields. Sounds soothing. Haha

Anywho, I'll be posting a photo of my room once I get the mess cleaned up


----------



## Casie (Jun 8, 2010)

Out in the garage! Almost 3 months since I got my first plant, and I've got lots of new stuff to watch grow now.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow all of these tanks look amazing!!!!


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

My 100 gal planted tank is the centerpiece of my Loft. It separates the "bedroom" area from the living room. I will post pics tomorrow.

The 150 gal tank is part of the living room, in the same loft, will also take pics.

Finally my 60 gal discus tank is in the dinning area, but I really think 3 tanks in the loft is too much, so I will move the discus tank downstairs to my gym area.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW. 3 tanks in a loft? Black and Yellow, you crazy!!! (in a GREAT WAY) you MUST show pics. you really must.

Casie!! That is an awesome tank! Could we get a closer-up FTS?


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Casie,

by the way, i love the decorating. nice matching couches; i like how it seems to be designed around conversation and the tank  

i love the circular viewing hole in the side of your set up.
very cool !


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

thrak76 said:


> Burnt orange is a good description, though it looks a little dark in the pic... the color is actually called "Amber Fields", on the Olympic paint color chart.


I would say more like pumpkin pie but I sometimes think i'm colorblind!

This is certainly a cool thread and ill have some pics of mi casa later today.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok here are pics of my place and the aquariums. Currently 3 is too much, I don´t like the discus tank where it currently sits, but the other two look terrific, especially the planted tank.

1. Planted Tank separates "bedroom area" from living room









2. Silver Dollar Tank is part of the living room









3. Discus Tank is on the Dinning Room but will definitely be moved downstairs to the Gym


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

2.5 gal Invert tank in the basement which is my LEGO play room...










Just got this entire 55 gal setup today off Craigslist for $50 with Fluval canister and Fauna+Flora (plus 6 other tanks with filters and lights, greatest deal ever!) which is going in my basement as well...










And here's my 36 bowfront in our living room which is a mess cause I like to sit on the couch and play Xbox on my days off when the wife is at work... lol


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I have been apprehensive to post any pics of my tank on this site. There are SO many beautiful tanks to be seen here, and mine is just starting. And I'm just learning so I have a long way to go.

But the living room in our new house has a sort of odd corner nook and we didn't know what to do with it. This 55 gallon bowfront corner tank was a perfect fit and I was able to clear it aesthetically with my wife. I really like how it fits in that corner.

Now I just have to work on the tank interior! I have CO2 coming next week, am planning a dosing system, and it's getting nicer and nicer. Here it is:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I like it, but now the buddha head or whatever is called looks a bit out of place.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Dave-H - Jealous of your flooring. Looks great. Your tank is nice too. Corner bows are really sick. Those 55 bows are DEEP front to back. Lots of floorspace to work with in there. Fits the room well.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh yes, here are my tanks yes. I have the best sense of interior design... I do really. I should win an award for best interior design!! I'm soooo awesome, yea! Pika pika chu!


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> I like it, but now the buddha head or whatever is called looks a bit out of place.


If you could see it in the context of the whole room, it's actually a good place for Buddha. Highest focal point in the room, centered as you walk in the front door. It looks a little odd in the photos, yea.



GitMoe said:


> Dave-H - Jealous of your flooring. Looks great. Your tank is nice too. Corner bows are really sick. Those 55 bows are DEEP front to back. Lots of floorspace to work with in there. Fits the room well.


Thanks, old floors newly sanded and stained look pretty good but don't look too close. The amazing thing about that spot is how uneven the floor was. The house was built 1890 and there was TWO INCHES of incline from the front left corner to the front right corner. Nightmare.

I was gonna shim it but it was just too much. So, I wound up laying out membrane, building a form, and pouring a pad of leveling compound to make it perfectly level. A little paint and you can't even tell!

If you look very closely at the pic you can see how uneven the floor is below the tank. If anyone ever has a hardcore leveling challenge I can advise them


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

albirdy said:


> WOW. 3 tanks in a loft? Black and Yellow, you crazy!!! (in a GREAT WAY) you MUST show pics. you really must.
> 
> Casie!! That is an awesome tank! Could we get a closer-up FTS?


I know its crazy... I swear I originally planned on just the planted tank. The problem is that my best friend gave me a Red Hook Silver Dollar as a birthday present last year, and since this guy was not suitable for the planted tank I got him a "temporary" 60 gal tank.

Then I had to get 3 more Red hooks to keep him company because he was too shy, but since I couldn´t find any I got 4 regular 1/2" silver dollars. I later found the 3 red hooks... These guys outgrew the 60 gal tank by february, so I got the 150 gal tank for them. At this point two tanks were perfect.

I was about to tear down the 60 gal tank (which was provisionally sitting in my dinning room - waiting for a girlfriend to take it). My girlfriend changed her mind and she didn´t want it anymore... Sooo long story short, I met a Discus importer and ended up with 6 discus... and third tank...

Luckily the Python is a great aid for keeping tanks clean and tidy, and they are all undercrowded...


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

black/yellow: that first tank looks amazing. Is that amazon sword? looks great. also, i think it's the quality of picture. the other two are kind of harder to see =/
i love the way your tanks mesh well with your rooms. the first room has an interesting layout. you said it was a bedroom? Looks huge.

dave,
i like how the floor panels and the stand match 
corner tanks keep things very smooth, and out of the way--good thing to keep in mind in case i have to compromise anywhere on the fish hobby.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

@ Eden, are you sure you havent been over doing some interior design at my place? Looks like the same decorator


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

HAhahahah


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha maybe! It's sure is possible, bwahahahahaha!


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

albirdy said:


> black/yellow: that first tank looks amazing. Is that amazon sword? looks great. also, i think it's the quality of picture. the other two are kind of harder to see =/
> i love the way your tanks mesh well with your rooms. the first room has an interesting layout. you said it was a bedroom? Looks huge.
> 
> dave,
> ...


Thanks, the tank is dominated (literally) by java fern that has grown all over a large driftwood piece. 

Pics were taken with the same camera, but the difference was probably the lighting. The other two tanks are low light and the pic of the discus tank was taken farther away. The silver dollar tank has "yellow" water from the mopani roots, and the lights are not over tank but behind it for the "live plant" background.

The place was a party saloon from a big house, that I turned into a loft, so everything is an open space. The goal of the planted tank sitting in the middle was to separate bedroom area from living room (and distract from the closet, which is a not so nice add-on I had to build)


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

maybe this is not for everyone, but this is a really nice setup.

Link


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's my living room:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My 90gal is the only one in the main living area- it's out in a corner of the living room.


----------



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> My 90gal is the only one in the main living area- it's out in a corner of the living room.


Love that there's an easy chair positioned right in front of it for long-term viewing. Better than a TV, eh?


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

DaveK said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/08/18/garden/20100819-aquarium-slideshow.html


am i the only one that thinks the people feathured in this article look wierd, plastic and "psychoish"... not to mention ugly... and trust me i know what ugly looks like... i see one in the mirror everyday


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

finfan said:


> am i the only one that thinks the people feathured in this article look wierd, plastic and "psychoish"... *not to mention ugly... And trust me i know what ugly looks like... I see one in the mirror everyday*


*ahahahaahahahahahahahah!!!*


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Team teal: Wow, that is a very strong orange. The inside cupboard looks awesome, and the light is... okay too. but the stand is very distracting, and way too much. initially made me cringe.


rasetsu: haha i like the competing desires.........

laura: wow. So okay: I really like your tank itself. the plants look great and the tank itself looks amazing--shining It does make wonder how the tank would look with cooler lights--perhaps like a 10,000k. maybe not the best for plant growth, but with the cool/slate color of the room I think it would make it pop out even more. But just my humble opinion/curiosity. 

And of course, I really do like the two-toned room--really liking the colors. Very well done. The sloping ceilings, tiles. Great room and furniture. The pillows i might have done differently, but overall definitely a place to envy. Something for me to aspire to


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Great looking set ups!
Dave...not sure why you would be hesitant. Great looking tank there. I really like the color of that wall as well as the floors. 
Shouldnt have left your bank statement on the table for the pic though...JK!!!!!:icon_mrgr


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

one of my pet peeves is ugly tanks/setups in a living room. my tank needs to make the whole room look good. here's my 57g


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

albirdy said:


> laura: wow. So okay: I really like your tank itself. the plants look great and the tank itself looks amazing--shining It does make wonder how the tank would look with cooler lights--perhaps like a 10,000k. maybe not the best for plant growth, but with the cool/slate color of the room I think it would make it pop out even more. But just my humble opinion/curiosity.
> 
> And of course, I really do like the two-toned room--really liking the colors. Very well done. The sloping ceilings, tiles. Great room and furniture. The pillows i might have done differently, but overall definitely a place to envy. Something for me to aspire to


LOL Thanks for the feedback!  Actually I do have 10k bulbs in my fixture too, but I never have gotten around to rearranging the bulbs in the fixture so only the one bank with 6500k was running for that picture- good eye! 

[And the pillows and blanket on the couch are the ones that belong to our pets (2x dogs + 2x cats) so get all smelly and fur-covered- not the ones that actually come out when company is over ROFL]


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

hahahah, i totally understand. i have a dog myself, and she sheds like none other. I wouldn't leave out the nice things either  Btw: febreze is my best friend. What do you use to keep the room smelling good, and not like petco?

I personally didn't notice just how "blue" or "cool" the lighting was in my tank until I threw in some driftwood that produce a bit of tanins. It actually makes my room feel warmer, with tanin-rich water. It's a subtle effect, but one that definitely influences the feel of the room.

Jcardona, I love the tank. It definitely catches the eye. Do you have a link to a thread for that tank? I'd love closer FTS of it. Otherwise, I really like the set up of your living area. I see the minimalistic, natural approach you're taking, and I think you do it well. I do think that there are quite a few potential focal points in your room that bring my eyes everywhere. Each piece from your room, from fan, to plants, to floral arrangements can be a little overwhelming and detracting. I wonder what it would look like if certain things were arranged or even taken out in a way that would make certain features pop out even more. just my thought.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to add, Jcardona, the interior just made my jaw drop for the third time nonetheless.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

albirdy said:


> Just to add, Jcardona, the interior just made my jaw drop for the third time nonetheless.


Thanks! But yeah, I know what you're saying on the design. To be honest, not much thought went into it. Just kinda threw it all together when we moved in. I still need to actually 'design' the interior and redo something. Just have to wait till I have more time and money 

And here's my full build thread, just added some new pics today, see the last page. Enjoy!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-57g-oceanic-rimless-aqua-forest-updated.html


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's mine over in a corner of the living room.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Albirdy, Seeing as how youve critiqued everyone elses interior design, Its time you let us take a crack at yours....


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

MlDukes said:


> Hey Albirdy, Seeing as how youve critiqued everyone elses interior design, Its time you let us take a crack at yours....


haha, i agree


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

jcardona1 said:


> haha, i agree


and you know hes cleaning up right now for the shot... :hihi::hihi::hihi:

all in fun albirdy, Ive really enjoyed this thread!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

albirdy said:


> Btw: febreze is my best friend. What do you use to keep the room smelling good, and not like petco?


I actually can't stand Febreze or any air fresheners other than occasionally lighting a candle... that's why we have all tile (not a shred of carpet in the house and the only rugs are sisal so can be hosed down) and leather rather than cloth furniture. My mom laughs, but I picked out all my furniture and bedcovers to coordinate with pet fur colors...


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I actually can't stand Febreze or any air fresheners other than occasionally lighting a candle... that's why we have all tile (not a shred of carpet in the house and the only rugs are sisal so can be hosed down) and leather rather than cloth furniture. My mom laughs, but I picked out all my furniture and bedcovers to coordinate with pet fur colors...


My parent-in-laws (parents-in-law?) have two big, thick-furred dogs (think; constantly shedding undercoat in clumps), and they definitely picked out their furniture/carpet colors with that in mind!


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, I critique my room often; hence the moving of all my cheap craigslisted/diy furniture. I'll send a photo when I get home. Currently in Minnesota at a Conference. 

It really is no spectacle or up to par on any of your places. Look forward to an Eden-esque room


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeff,

One word

Elegant.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

jcardona1 said:


> one of my pet peeves is ugly tanks/setups in a living room. my tank needs to make the whole room look good. here's my 57g



Wow that is beautiful!! :angel:


----------

